# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  software blustring

## sciage

salve, sto provando a istallare la versione demo di questo software.......ma ho visto che non funziona...devo istallare access runtime necessariamente???ma è a pagamento???e poi quale sito devo visitare per info e quesiti???

----------


## Contabile

Access runtime è gratuito. Il sito da visitare per maggiori informazioni sul software è Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione
Sul sito trovi anche la runtime di access.

----------

